# Monkey got a gun!



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place. But I think it is weird news. Enjoy!

Monkeying around! video by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not seeing anything. But, it could be me.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Click on the writing in the purple. It is a short video. The link worked for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I love how the chimp holds the gun up over his head after firing several rounds.

Definitely a "Really Bad Idea" thing:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Somehow, I think these soldiers were on the the losing side.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I did not know that clicking on the title would take me to photobucket!! Do you know how many videos I have missed because I thought there was nothing there? OMG! I am sooo blonde. LOL I have a lot of catching up to do. lol Thanks, Y'all!  

And, that video was hilarious. I can't believe the soldiers hung around (although briefly) after the guy gave the chimp the gun. Even this dumb blonde would know to haul a$$. LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe that's a trailer for the new Planet of the Apes. :googly:


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks staged/fake.


----------



## Grouf (May 3, 2010)

There is NO wrong place for that video. Idiots.... lol


----------

